# Acoustic Elegance intros new sub enclosures



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

All I have to say is...wow :surprised:

Not exactly DIY...but not all of us have woodworking skills that are good enough NOT to hide under carpet :laugh:

Beautiful. I have no affiliation with them...just a Wisconsin company who's IB15s I will one day have 

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.
AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


----------

